# Was your baby's gender prediction (ultrasound) wrong?



## Taryn237 (Aug 20, 2006)

Anyone have the ultrasound say one sex and you delivered the other?

My ultrasound tech said she was 90% certain I'm having a girl. So naturally I'm thinking about pink and cute sundresses.









.....and keeping receipts.


----------



## LoganBsMom (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm wondering the same thing! the tech said she was 98% sure it was a girl, but







I googled ultrasound pictures and compared mine to the ones I found, looks about the same and makes me feel a little more sure. I do remember DS was quite obvious, so if this one isn't a girl, he sure has a small package, lol.


----------



## dividedsky (Jul 24, 2006)

not to freak you out..... but.....

i have a friend who was told with certainty that she was having a girl. right up until the end... it was confirmed by a few ultrasounds...

surprise, out popped a boy









he's 3 now and totally gorgeous!


----------



## Rie (Jan 5, 2006)

I am in the same boat. Nothing is for sure until the baby comes out!

My Dr was also 90% sure it is a girl. My boys were certainly boys no doubt! Did you see the 3 lines for girl in the ultrasound? I too checked out the internet to compare. My Dr also said he'd do another at a later appointment to confirm.

We'll see!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

my best friend's sister was told boy and had a girl


----------



## Sioko (Feb 3, 2007)

My BF was certain she was having a girl, but the u/s person said it was a boy. She continued talking about "what if it's a girl anyway? Does that happen?" and we all kept trying to reassure her those things are rarely wrong and don't get your hopes up to be disappointed. "Be happy with what you have!" She was so certain she was having a girl she had them do another u/s after 30wks just to make sure and they still said boy. We were all convinced. 2 u/s can't be wrong!

Well.... she had a girl!







: Everyone but her was surprised!


----------



## TefferTWH (May 13, 2008)

I think intuition is more important than the ultrasound. I knew I was having a boy with #1 and didn't ultrasound. Everyone bought yellow and green, and out popped a boy. With this one, my intuition said girl (as did the morning sickness, which I didn't have with #1) and we had an ultrasound back up with three lines showing clearly. I feel pretty confident, but check back in November for the whole story, LOL.


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't know about intuition, I was so sure that DS was a girl.









This one I had no clue but everyone else kept saying girl, could be that they'll still turn out to be right but with 3 us so far showing his package I'm going with the US techs.

My friend had only one US and they said girl and he wasn't. Its more common that way than the other, but it happens both ways, its less likely to happen if you are having multiple Ultrasounds though.


----------



## larkish (Oct 5, 2006)

I had a co-worker who was told girl during both pregnancies... and she now has 2 boys!

Another woman I met was told girl in the middle of preg and got all girl stuff, then at 36wk u/s found out it was a boy....


----------



## tanyam926 (May 25, 2005)

With u/s at 28 wks. I was told my ds2 was a girl. I thought I was having a boy the whole time but after they told me girl I bought a bunch of girl stuff.

Surprise! Had to rewash all my ds1 baby stuff cause they were wrong.

No u/s this time so we are just waiting to find out.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

I guess I'll find out in November!

I could have sworn I was having a boy but the U/S was really clear. Now I'm wondering.

At least my nursery theme is neutral. I have a classic pooh theme with greens and ivory.


----------



## SABE (May 22, 2005)

Ultrasound was correct for all 3 of my boys. We don't know about #4 yet.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

mt two girl ultrasounds were right. I have never personally met anyone who's ultrasound was wrong. One of the mom's in my old ddc had an ultrasound 18 some years ago and it was wrong.


----------



## casemnor (May 21, 2005)

With both of mine, the scans showed girls. There was NO doubt they were girls, IFYKWIM. !00% total girl bits. (Like we say at our house...."hamburger" on the scan)


----------



## ssolberg99 (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avivaelona* 
I don't know about intuition, I was so sure that DS was a girl.










This happened to me on my first! We didn't want to find out the sex, but I was fairly certain baby was a girl. When baby was born and announced it was a boy I said "Really!?".

With the second we saw the three lines and were fairly certain it was a girl...it ended up correct.

With this one due in Sept. we got the "I'm getting a pretty good look and I can't see any boy parts" So for a while we were thinking girl. Then about a month ago I started preparing my mind and the rest of our family that this just might be a boy. We wait to see now.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

My cousins had 3 GIRL ultrasounds, and the tech said she was "95% sure" , but they got a 10+ lb boy and a lot of pink junk they couldn't take back.


----------



## thechuzzle (Apr 7, 2008)

I know a few people that recieved quite a suprise on delivery day







. The most recent friend had 4 different ultrasounds as she was high risk and every technician always said girl, and she had one healthy little boy. I guess you can never be sure.


----------



## LoganBsMom (Apr 14, 2008)

your all making me nervous, lol. I see 2 lines pretty clearly, but not three. The tech had several very clear shots from lots of angles, so hopefully she was right, lol. My instinct has said girl for this one as well. Everything has been totally differant from my preg with ds. Who knows. We are going to be inundated with pink things though, poor thing if it is a boy, lol.


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

Mine was correct, they said it was a boy, turns out they were right! I guess it's easier to see boys than girls?


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

DH thought it was a boy for most of the pregnancy. (I waffled a lot!







) But we had an u/s at 21 weeks that said girl. She had her legs spread and we got a really good picture from below showing the "three lines."

This thread got me really scared that I would end up with a daughter with a penis! But I just had another u/s at 32 weeks. We asked the tech to confirm the sex. Wow! At 32 weeks a baby's genitals really are fully formed!! We could see all the details of the vulva. This is NOT A BOY!

Maybe some of the people who were told the wrong sex had an inexperienced u/s tech, or the baby wasn't being cooperative enough to get a clear shot, or maybe it was an earlier u/s. (My little girl is a shameless hussy and had no problem showing us her goods!)


----------



## Ninnifer (Oct 17, 2007)

lmao @ shameless hussy!

i have had gender predictions in the 2 out of the three pregnancies. in the first one i only had 1 scan and it was right when i was told a girl. didnt have one with pregnancy 2. with this pregnancy i have had 3 scans since 21 weeks and i have been told girl each time. i was shown the business end at the 21 week scan and i saw 3 lines pretty clearly.

its never 100% though, and they say that too.


----------



## andbabymakes4 (May 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Down2Earth* 

Maybe some of the people who were told the wrong sex had an inexperienced u/s tech, or the baby wasn't being cooperative enough to get a clear shot, or maybe it was an earlier u/s. (My little girl is a shameless hussy and had no problem showing us her goods!)

I agree with this. I know ultrasounds are not 100% but I think the probability of them being wrong is pretty low nowadays, especially when people are having multiple ultrasounds and can see the genitals many times. I had the same thing with my dd, each scan I had she showed her goods and by the time I was 30+ weeks you could clearly see as one tech told me "her lips" and she was clearly not a boy.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tammyswanson* 
Mine was correct, they said it was a boy, turns out they were right! I guess it's easier to see boys than girls?

from my understanding if they see the lines *it is a girl*, if they look for the absence of a penis it can be wrong, and looking for boy bits can be wrong as well since it can be an umbilical cord, an arm etc.

So a good tech should look for lines to confirm girl otherwise it's just a shot in the dark. For boys I don't know what they have to do, look for no lines and some stuff. Look around to see where his arms, legs, cord are to confirm the package between the legs is indeed a package, etc.


----------



## Gnatty (Jan 10, 2008)

A friend of mine was told boy and they were surprised by a little girl. She has a tote full of already washed boy clothes, waiting for when they do have a boy! They didn't even have a girl name picked out.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I had a friend who had several u/s during her pg that all said girl. She had a boy. She was shocked!

I had another friend who had 2 u/s say boy. She had another appt and had a 3 u/s. This time they said girl. The day of her baby shower! She didn't tell anyone and kept all the receipts. She was so shocked that day she drove through a red light on the way home. When the birth came it was in fact a girl.

So I have seen it go both ways. And people wonder why I don't find out the gender lol.


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

I know two women who had u/s saying they were having a boy. They both had girls. One was surprised at birth, the other found out 2 weeks before her due date.

That said, I was told last pregnancy I was having a boy and I had a boy. They said this time it's a boy, but I'm not 100% convinced. I am buying boy things, though.


----------



## greenmom4 (Dec 19, 2007)

I have had 3 u/s, 3 gender predictions and 3 babies that were what the tech predicted.


----------



## NaturalMama311 (Aug 4, 2008)

My (former) OB told DH and I that she was almost certain we were having a boy when she did the US. I was only about 14 weeks at the time but she was pretty confident with her findings. Of course, DH was soooo happy, we already had boy and girl names picked out so we sgtarted calling the baby by the boy name we had picked. Well 6 weeks later we went for the 20 week US and they were 90% sure it was a girl.....but she would not open her legs and show us for sure. They actually told us to come back the next week in the evening and did another quick US for us just to try to give us a definite answer since there was conflicting info. The next one they said, no doubt its a girl, the doc even said "you can go shopping on this one' lol

Due to some complications we've had quite a few sonograms the past few weeks and every time we still ask, is it still a girl? And every time they confirm it is!


----------



## kailotus (Nov 15, 2007)

My ultrasounds were accurate with both pregnancies.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

DD was definetly a girl, even to me who had no previous experience with ultrasounds.. I saw three lines (which is what everyone told me to look for).. This one is a stubborn one who has his/her legs crossed so its going to be a suprised..

It seems quite common out here (we live in Japan) among the military. I know quite a few people (I mean over 10, I don't remember exactly how many) who had suprises on their delievery day because their "girl" was a boy or "boy" was a girl. Girl being a boy seems to be the big one, according to the tech over here no penis in ultrasound means no boy when sometimes it can hide. I got some good deals on brand new girl clothing when DD was smaller because so many people had the wrong gender told to them.


----------



## jenmary (Jul 7, 2006)

With #1 we had an US at 18 weeks, the OB said we were having a girl. When I was 7 months we had a 4D US at a strip mall. The tech asked if we had had any previous US indicating the gender, so we told him. When he was looking at the genitals, there was what seemed like a very long pause...some hmmms and hesitation...and then he told us "girl, 100%" so we were very surprised when my SON was born. We had no boy names or clothes, but were delighted with our healthy beautiful boy.

With this pregnancy, I wasn't going to find out, but at 36 weeks I needed a series of US/BPP to rule out IUGR. And I couldn't resist not being told through multiple sonograms, so we are expecting a boy. But I haven't gotten rid of the baby girls things we have from DS#1's shower!

(But I think we are probably having another boy







)


----------



## Mamja (May 23, 2007)

I have been paranoid about this issue since we first found out it was a girl. We have an US printout of her girly bits, but I'm a worrywart and kept thinking she'd be a boy. Girls names are easy for us, but we can't think of boys names. Not to mention we got TONS of girl stuff at our shower, etc. Due to some complications I had an US last week at 35 weeks and made them verify she is still a girl







:


----------



## skai (Apr 21, 2007)

I know someone who has had 2 US predictions wrong. Her first child was supposed to be a boy and was a girl. Her second child was supposed to be a girl and was a boy.


----------

